# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Clockwork Minicure, robot manicure, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

likeclockwork.com

instagram.com/nailslikeclockwork

linkedin.com/company/like-clockwork

Co-founder and CEO - Renuka Apte

Co-founder - James Rasmussen

----------


## Airicist

Clockwork Minicure

Nov 12, 2020




> The first robot manicure for unstoppable humans.
> Get In, Get Painted, Get Back to It.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Want Your Nails Done? Let a Robot Do It."
Start-ups are using technology to take a robotic approach to manicures, offering a simple way to provide foolproof nail polish.

by Ellen Rosen
June 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

I Got a Robot Manicure and I NEED This In My Life

Oct 26, 2022




> Clockwork is a robot that paints nails in 10 minutes -- but how good is it compared to a human? Bridget Carey gives it a try and talks to Clockwork CEO Renuka Apte about how the machine is evolving to do even more.

----------

